# Your Favorite Protagonist?



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2013)

Based off of design, memetic status, whatever. Doesn't have to be from a main series game.

Mine is Brendan.


----------



## Weather (Jan 17, 2013)

Hilbert in both design and story.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 17, 2013)

Gold from Pokemon Adventures. I can relate to him some.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 18, 2013)

Mine's is Red.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 18, 2013)

I like them all. Seriously you expect me to choose a favorite as if it's easy to do? XD


----------



## Baby Joe (Jan 18, 2013)

My favorite is Brendan.


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 18, 2013)

Kris  She was the first trainer I ever play so I'm fond of her. I also really Hilda and Lyra.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 19, 2013)

An image and link would help like.




That said.

Hilbert.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2013)

Noted. Added to OP.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 19, 2013)

Ruby from Pokemon Adventures, after we learn his and Sapphires back story the guy is 100% bad ass, who else tried to fight(and win) against a Salamence bare handed? Yellow, Sapphire and Yellow are tied for second.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 19, 2013)

Gold


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jan 19, 2013)

Leaf(apparently that's her gameverse name, I prefer her mangaverse name) and Touko/Hilda.


----------



## Fenrir (Jan 20, 2013)

Brendan - first one I ever played as. The only character who even comes close to his character design (both aesthetically and storywise) is Hilbert IMO. Brendan was the first one who dealt with a global threat, plus that hat of his is an awesome change.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 20, 2013)

Red

because he's obviously the best


----------



## Weather (Jan 20, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> Red
> 
> because he's obviously the best



Gold/Ethan, Kris/Lyra, Nate and Rosa beg to disagree


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2013)

I really love the default trainer from Pokemon Battle Revolution too.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 21, 2013)

Is there even a default trainer ^

In that game you could customize your character.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2013)

The default teen kid.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2013)

Hilda. She looks pretty badass before gym and elite 4 battles.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 22, 2013)

Mei of course.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 22, 2013)

Definitely Mei/Rosa


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 22, 2013)

hard too choose  

but here it goes:-

01-  
02- 
03- 
04- 
05- 
06-


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Jan 22, 2013)

Wes, from Pokemon Colosseum. His design is one of those faux-cool guy designs, but it still looks better than most of the regular protagonists. His starter pokemon are the best out of any game, and the snag machine is novel. Although it's never a large part of the story, I think it's interesting that he's a former criminal. If we only got a deeper look into his psyche, I'm sure he'd be quite interesting.


----------



## Island (Jan 24, 2013)

Leaf, Black 2, and Platinum Dawn, probably in that order even though Red will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2013)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Wes, from Pokemon Colosseum. His design is one of those faux-cool guy designs, but it still looks better than most of the regular protagonists. The snag machine is novel, and although it's never a large part of the story, I think it's interesting that he's a former criminal.



I'll agree on that Wes is pretty fleshed out by everything around him.
Michael is good as well.
[YOUTUBE]kAHHFc-gIeI[/YOUTUBE]
My #1 is Red of course though.
He can tough things out.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Jan 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'll agree on that Wes is pretty fleshed out by everything around him.
> Michael is good as well.


----------



## Ari (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2014)

Changing mine to Hilbert with Brendan in a close second.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Mar 11, 2014)

I like Brendan's design a lot but Lucas is my favorite as I identify with him the most, a little with Barry as well (but he's not a protagonist anyways).
All in all, Diamond and Ruby from the manga are my true favorites.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2014)

Brendan and Hilda For looking like legit badasses


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 14, 2014)

Going through the stories again, I'm actually gonna change mine...

Black is my favorite, with Wes being a very close 2nd.


----------

